# Livestock Vagon



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello !

Sorry, but lately I have not been able to enter what I wanted in the forum. Work topics.
Well, not to bore too much, here I leave some pictures of the construction of this livestock wagon.
I hope you like it













































































































Thanks for watching.

Regards

Xavier


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Would like to see them. But your Pictures are not working. Possibly try to thumbnail pic them


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking build, thanks for posting (I see the photos fine)

Jerry


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Naptowneng said:


> Nice looking build, thanks for posting (I see the photos fine)
> 
> Jerry



Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Naptowneng said:


> Nice looking build, thanks for posting (I see the photos fine)
> 
> Jerry





ddrum31 said:


> Would like to see them. But your Pictures are not working. Possibly try to thumbnail pic them


I don't know why you can't see the picts... sorry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the photos just fine. Very nice looking work and great details. What scale is it? It looks quite large.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see them fine and I'm impressed with your new old car. It looks like it's hauled a lot of revenue. 

Only reason for hidden pics lately is the new hhtps .


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks !! 

The bogies and the lower part of the chassis are made of metal, steel and aluminum. For now you must wait for the acquisition of a device to weld these materials.

Regards

Xavier


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Must be this new Cloud thing. Yeah I can't see anything but this:


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Welp now it showed up! Very nice!

Jason


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

What I've been seeing


----------

